# Shot turkeys near Carson, ND



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I got the chance to go after my turkey Saturday afternoon after a great morning of pheasant hunting. My Dad and I drove over to Carson from Mott and hunted near a farmsite about 10 miles north. We drove down a gravel road which dips into a ravine where we noticed just about 30 yards off the road into a draw were about 10 turkeys lead by a nice looking tom. I hurried down near the outside bottom of the draw while my Dad snuck from the top of the hill to push them my way. Well I shot at the tom TWICE! and hit him!, but only feathers were scattered, I was very fortunate to have a jake fly right over me for an easy shot. The remaining turkeys flew to the other side of the road where my dad was fortunate to shoot his just ten yards in. Overall I couldn't have asked for a better day! love that turkey huntin' :beer:


----------

